# MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition - BIOS resetten möglich?



## xotus (15. Februar 2012)

*MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition - BIOS resetten möglich?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern das o.g. Notebook bekommen, und wie üblich bei neuen Geräten erstmal alles plattgemacht und Windows 7 neu installiert um ein reines System zu haben.
So weit so gut, keine Probleme.
Das Ding startet neu, und dann geht nichts mehr?

Zu sehen is nur ganz kurz das Medion und Intel Logo (die Anzeige F2 für Bios und F12 für Startlaufwerksauswahl erscheint nicht!) - und dann heisst es nach nicht mal einer Sekunde nur noch Insert bootable device and press key....ja wo soll ich denn was reintun? Die Windows DVD isses nicht, das Laufwerk meint er wohl nicht, nen bootfähigen USB Stick hab ich auch versucht, willer nicht...ja was denn? ^^

Ich gehe also davon aus das ich erstmal das Bios resetten muss, weil er von einem Laufwerk oder Netzwerk starten will das nicht vorhanden ist. An normalen PC's gibt's dafür Jumper oder die Batterie ausbauen, nur an einem Notebook wage ich mich nicht heran, bzw. weiss ich nicht ob es da überhaupt Jumper gibt? Oder wie man an die Batterie rankommt?

Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten das Bios zu resetten bzw. reinzukommen wenn die Anzeige für F2 gar nicht erst erscheint?

Da das Gerät vor der Aktion einwandfrei lief und ich nicht glaube das ein Hardware Fehler vorliegt - versuche ich die Fehlerbeseitigung erstmal auf diesem Wege. Zurückschicken ist die letzte Option...

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus für jeglichen Tip!


----------



## stadler5 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition - BIOS resetten möglich?*

Also Akku raus Stomnetz ab und mehrmals den Power Button drücken damit sich auch die Elkos entladen , dann 10 min Warten und starten,
Waren vorher zwei Festplatten im Raid verbaut?? Wenn nicht stelle im Bios auf AHCI weil Standard ist glaube ich Raid eingestellt.

entf taste für Bios aufrufen


----------



## xotus (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition - BIOS resetten möglich?*

Hallo, danke erstmal.

Nein es ist kein Raid im Notebook, is ne SSD und ne Festplatte drin.

Das mit dem "Entstromen" versuche ich mal, wenn nach 15 Minuten kein Erfolg in Sicht ist werde ich den Power Button mal über Nacht gedrückt halten (Gummistöpsel und kleines Buch zum Beschweren sind schon gerichtet )

Die Taste für's Bios war F2 - zumindest sagte das die Anzeige solange sie vorher zu sehen war. NICHT ins Bios kommen ist ja gerade mein derzeitiges Problem - Weil nach der Anzeige des Medion/Intel Logo's nichts mehr kommt...ausser "Insert bootable ...."

Stand ist immer noch:

1. Einschalten
2. Medion/Intel Logo erscheint für 2 Sekunden (ohne den F2/F12 Hinweis!)
3. Insert bootable device...

In's Bios kommen derzeit UNMÖGLICH!

Mal sehen wie es morgen früh ist...


----------



## xotus (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition - BIOS resetten möglich?*

So , nachdem das über Drücken des Powerbuttons über Nacht auch keinen Erfolg hatte, habe ich mich gewagt das Notebook mal aufzuschrauben.
Und siehe da, ein winzig kleines 2-adriges Kabel mitten auf der Platine mal kurz abgezogen, und schon war das Bios resettet --> Kiste läuft wieder alles Top 

Thread kann geschlossen werden


----------

